# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  В свете последних событий... (Фукусима и Ливия)

## yakudza

То, что происходит сейчас в Японии страшно. СМИ сильно преуменьшают масштабы трагедии.
Давайте поделимся своими размышлениями, выводами на этот счет. Какие продукты стали небезопасными? Что мы можем предпринять для защиты своего здоровья?

Во-вторых, ситуация в Ливии меня тоже очень беспокоит. Позиция России настораживает (не попрет ли она против ООН?) 

Еще мне думается, что теперь никаким выходом из кризиса не пахнет. Напротив, нас ждет новая волна экономического спада. Хотя никаких намеков на это я в СМИ не видела, это чисто мои домыслы.

Мы, конечно, не политический форум...
Но нам надо думать о будущем наших детей. Поэтому мне интересно ваше мнение.

----------


## yakudza

lastochka:  Считаю важным перепостить (Фукусима, чтоб её...) 

Французская организация по изучению радиоактивности CRIIRAD выпустила рекомендации в связи с заражением территории Европы радиоактивным йодом с Фукусимы. Они говорят, что уровень радиации в Европе (судя по симуляции - касается как минимум европейской части России тоже) уже не является незначительным (но и не настолько высок, чтобы запираться дома и принимать йод).

Детям, беременным и кормящим не советуют пить дождевую воду, пить молоко, есть мягкие (свежие) сыры, и есть зелень с большими листьями, выращенную на открытом воздухе (салат, шпинат, капусту итд). Овечье и козье молоко и продукты из него могут быть заражено больше, чем коровье.

Источник: http://www.euractiv.com/en/health/ra...le-news-503947

Взято из жж .

----------


## yakudza

... Мне непонятно, почему Европа, Америка, да и Россия, так обеспокоены ситауцией в Ливии, а долбанную Фукусиму погасить не помогают. 





> Потому что Ливия - политический интерес, как когда-то Афганистан. А что проку и выгоды с Японии, они влиять на себя, даже если мы взмахнем волшебной палочкой и все исправим, ни за что не дадут.
> Ливия для нас сейчас возможность пошатнувшийся власти ЕР(это Единая Россия)))) показать, что она еще жива и многое умеет и хорошая, к тому ж, Ливийская компания отвлекла бы часть общества от борьбы с этой самой властью, вон апозиция как развернулась, митинги везде такие массовые.
> А Японская трагедия очень пугает......Я помню лето после взрыва в Чернобыле((((((фурункулез я лечила пару лет((((
> Страшит невозможность кушать рыбу теперь((( придется перейти на местную речную из рыбхозяйств, а это 100% гормоны роста и прочая дрянь....куда бежать, что делать?!

----------


## yakudza

kiara:  
Про Ливию - официально от Сергея Лаврова http://www.rg.ru/2011/03/10/-anons.html
а это публицистические рассуждения жившего там Саида Гафурова http://oko-planet.su/politik/politik...t-v-livii.html 
Во, нашла наконец о Фукусиме с техническими объяснениями http://khathi.livejournal.com/66370.html

----------


## kiara

Кстати, и про кризис. Если верить РБК (а я кроме них ни к кому не прислушиваюсь), то инфляция на конец года под 30% будет. Вообще,вторая половина 2011 будет тяжелая и начало 2012 тоже.

----------


## Ёжик

Ох, так как лично я ничего поделать со сложившейся ситуацией не могу, то стараюсь просто не вникать. То, что приближается время больших перемен и потрясений, это факт для меня. Как в политическом, так и в природном, так сказать, смысле. Ученые прогнозируют всяческие катаклизмы, какой-то европейский (если не ошибаюсь) аналитик говорит о 3-й мировой в 2013 году. Это мне муж рассказывал со всеми подробностями и доказательствами, но видимо у меня стоит блок на подобную информацию, пропустила мимо ушей.
PS. А родниковая вода ведь тоже дождевая по сути? Что ж тогда пить-то? Кроме молока?
PPS. Мы, кстати, с сыном, благодаря он-лайн семинару одному, засеяли все подоконники кресс-салатом, а он богат йодом  :Wink:  Рекомендуем :Wink:

----------

